# Any REAL work at home jobs out there?



## Kim Ung-yong

Is anyone here currently working a legitimate online job from the comfort of their own homes? Got any leads, tips, or trustworthy website / info for me? I must have spent 2.5 hours browsing sites in search of real online jobs but most of what I have found appear to be scams or just too good to be true. I do not trust those job offers and they always ask you to send them money before you get started. Please reply soon.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I guess not. :/


----------



## Charizard

I have a friend who invests for a living, he does it all from his home PC. Another friend is a freelance graphic designer, she does *most* of her work from home.


----------



## Teko

I've never heard of anyone I know personally doing any of those jobs advertised as an "on-line at home" job. With that being said, I know and work with lots of people who work professional-career level positions remotely from their home office with legit companies.


----------



## dostoevskybalzac

I do most of my work from home. Although the pay is decent since I live like Gandhi, I work a part-time evening job.


----------



## vengeful90

Yes there are actually a lot of legitimate home-based jobs! You can be an article writer or do forum posting jobs, blog commenting, etc. You just have to be careful in registering since there are actually a lot of scams involving work at home online jobs. To be safe you can register in one of the top 6 outsourcing sites:
1. oDesk
2. Elance
3. Freelancer
4. Scriptlance
5. Guru
6. vWorker

Here's one good article comparing the outsourcing sites: http://www.timedoctor.com/blog/2011/02/22/the-top-6-outsourcing-sites-and-how-to-use-them

You can bid projects/jobs that are posting in these sites. The problem is it's quite difficult to have your first freelance job because of competition. Just be patient and work hard.


----------



## IndigoBlue

This site is great if you are looking into working at home:
http://www.workathomenoscams.com/
I think he posts leads every week and he also reviews sites, stating if they're legit or not.


----------



## PuRex

Try starting a business yourself. If you have some money saved up invest it in some wholesale products you think might sell. Then put a website up to start flipping those products as well as making posts on sites such as ebay and amazon. That's basically all there is to it. I know... easier said than done haha


----------



## Paris23

Thanks for the thread. I'm also interested in doing an online job for now. :idea


----------



## bigcat1967

*Seo*

I am a part-time SEO Specialist and do work from home. SEO - Search Engine Optimization. Let me tell you something - you can learn this on your own. Just google "SEO Tutorial". You will need to take an online HTML class that will get you familiar with web design and all that.

I'm confident that if I lost my full-time job today - I believe I can work full-time from home...though it would be hard work.


----------



## mrsmoore

*Tons of them!*

There are tons of work from home jobs and that's not exaggerating at all! Most of them are in a customer support type aspect.

I currently work for Alpine Access - they operate in most states. The are others listed below:

1. Teletech Systems (similar to Alpine)
2. Arise (same)
3. West at Home
4. Working Solutions
5. Support.com

And I'm sure I'm missing a whole bunch. Some of the companies listed above you are a contractor vs an employee so just remember that as a "self-employed" individual that your tax rate is significantly higher than what you pay in taxes as an employee of a company (as an employee, your employer pays many taxes on your behalf - 50% of the tax rate, x% of social security and medicare and as a contractor you pay ALL of these yourself). So, while the pay appears much greater on a contract deal, once you calculate all of what you fork over to Uncle Sam, it will probably be very similar or close to what you make as an employee of a company without the hassle of figuring our your tax liabilities to the government.


----------



## Hoping4More

mrsmoore said:


> There are tons of work from home jobs and that's not exaggerating at all! Most of them are in a customer support type aspect.
> 
> I currently work for Alpine Access - they operate in most states. The are others listed below:
> 
> 1. Teletech Systems (similar to Alpine)
> 2. Arise (same)
> 3. West at Home
> 4. Working Solutions
> 5. Support.com


Unfortunately, those want you to talk on the phone. That rules me out. Too many things rule me out. This sucks.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

mrsmoore said:


> There are tons of work from home jobs and that's not exaggerating at all! Most of them are in a customer support type aspect.
> 
> I currently work for Alpine Access - they operate in most states. The are others listed below:
> 
> 1. Teletech Systems (similar to Alpine)
> 2. Arise (same)
> 3. West at Home
> 4. Working Solutions
> 5. Support.com
> 
> And I'm sure I'm missing a whole bunch. Some of the companies listed above you are a contractor vs an employee so just remember that as a "self-employed" individual that your tax rate is significantly higher than what you pay in taxes as an employee of a company (as an employee, your employer pays many taxes on your behalf - 50% of the tax rate, x% of social security and medicare and as a contractor you pay ALL of these yourself). So, while the pay appears much greater on a contract deal, once you calculate all of what you fork over to Uncle Sam, it will probably be very similar or close to what you make as an employee of a company without the hassle of figuring our your tax liabilities to the government.


Can you tell me about what you do? I want to know everything about this, I would love to work from home. I realized that one of the things I hate the most about my job, is having to go to it. I prefer being at home.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

Hoping4More said:


> Unfortunately, those want you to talk on the phone. That rules me out. Too many things rule me out. This sucks.


Why can't you speak on the phone? SA? If so, it might be good practice for you, you know, a way to face your fears. But if you're not feeling up to that, then I would look into what some other guy suggested and try to buy something wholesale and then sell it. It really is that simple. The difficult part is finding what product to sell. But if you do some research and are persistent and really put time and effort into it, it just might work out.


----------



## JenN2791

I do freelance design at home, which requires I speak to clients on the phone. I used to not want to, and preferred email lol, but I saw that the lack of phone conversations within the business really drove clients away.

I don't like talking on the phone BUT I do like Skyping. It's odd. Something about talking on the phone annoys me like hell. Even I prefer talking to someone in person than on the phone. My fears of saying something dumb or w/e seems greater when talking on the phone than in person... But it's something I have to get used to. It's okay I guess if the person is rather friendly. I've come across ******* clients who just gave me a rough time, which in turn would make me even more anxious.


----------



## Com1

If you get qualified in IT you can do most of your work through remote access.

Also, look into mining bitcoins (legal grey area, not sure if that's ok to post...)


----------



## AmericanZero

Forex trading.

If you are serious and study and research the markets and have a sound strategy and serious discipline, you could profit $1000 in 5 minutes (which I've done using a demo account for practice) because massive leverage lets you in the game with minimal cash on hand. If you just hop into it blindly though, might as well donate your initial capital to your favorite charity.

I'm learning the ropes right now and it's not easy to make profit consistently. In fact, my first trial run I lost $9000 in one hour, but that's because I was just ****ing around and learning to use the trading platform.


----------



## roksi

Kim Ung-yong said:


> Is anyone here currently working a legitimate online job from the comfort of their own homes? Got any leads, tips, or trustworthy website / info for me? I must have spent 2.5 hours browsing sites in search of real online jobs but most of what I have found appear to be scams or just too good to be true. I do not trust those job offers and they always ask you to send them money before you get started. Please reply soon.


I`m working as a trader at Binary Options at the moment. Two months ago I left the office work because I didn`t have to do that any more. I earn enough for myself at the moment to work from home. I trade with Opteck company and they are good because they give me a nice support. They have educational center to train, all materials are easy to understand and plus, any time you want you can consult your Account-manager. 
It is completely legitimate work online. Of course, not all people get high profit there because they are not serious enough to get into all the trade details. It is easy to loose money you invested if you do not know how to invest in a right way.


----------



## 123destiny

I run my coaching business from home. Occasionally I have face to face sessions but 97% of the time I work via Skype or phone from anywhere.

Jon


----------



## Sachinj

*Simple jobs at home*

You should visit simplejobsathome.com as they provide real internet jobs online.
Simple jobs at home


----------



## icedCoffee

Futures trader:

http://www.topsteptrader.com/


----------



## Moceanu

Learn to draw. 

Boom.


----------



## kmiller01

*writing jobs no phone work*

try this site. No need to talk on the phone at all. Might be what your looking for.


----------



## kmiller01

*writing jobs no phone work cont.*

would work if I gave the link. 
<a href="http://dbc86co6wgo7ylet1c7dq7vnrn.hop.clickbank.net/"


----------



## matthewebbert

Anyone of you heard about empowernetwork..


----------



## cc1991

Check out workersonboard.com


----------



## Iced

You could always become a stay home mom.


----------



## voodoochild16

Iced said:


> You could always become a stay home mom.


Ah, yes. Find a husband who makes good money, have kids, BOOM. Your not a stay at home mom.


----------



## Blueshade

Become a transcriptionist! Just need to be a fast typer and good listener of audio files. That's my plan...I also abhor the idea of talking on the phone.


----------



## Furiosa

You could start an ebay business, that's what I do. It's not easy though, the ebay market is very saturated and the competition is fierce. It takes a very, very long time to become an established store on ebay and to get your name out there. If you can get an edge over the competition and work hard though, the rewards can be great.


----------



## twitchy666

*work from home*

is nice

in own's office
no people


----------



## David Morgan

Upwork? Not sure if anyone mentioned it but you can get a legitimate job there.

It's www.upwork.com


----------



## JoshBond

Or you can find a good binary options broker and do nothing to earn real money on the web. I found my broker here http://www.sbinaryoptions.com/


----------



## KILOBRAVO

internet services, data input or something related to that, that can be done at home.

a while ago i applied to a part time vacancy where it was work at home and they send you the stuff and you just input whatever.... and then you send an email a day to the manager to keep them updated as to what you've done and they pay you. it would have helped bump up my income too... 

they didnt get back to me ... a*****s....


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Blueshade said:


> Become a transcriptionist! Just need to be a fast typer and good listener of audio files. That's my plan...I also abhor the idea of talking on the phone.


have you made any progress with this then ? could be of interest to me as well for extra income


----------



## WhiteKitty

I'd like to know some too. 

I know you can do remote office work, like in IT or graphic design...or some legit product testing, though its not stable....

I try to get to know a niche of mine well and see if I can resell some of my own old items plus find some on the side to make profit from...but this is not very stable for me at the moment either (hit or miss, some items I get a lot of money from compared to what it costed initially, but most often I get not much..many items just sit around and don't sell very well).


----------



## WesCody

If you are a decent writer you can find gigs on Craigslist.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Become a freelance Internet content writer.

you aren't writing the coding fr the web pages , you are researching a topic and writing your own article about it, they publish it and you get paid.
good typing, research and language skills required.


----------



## asterix

I'm trading binary options for some time now. I'm still not earning enough money to quit my regular job, but definitely will in a close future. It was difficult at the beginning but after choosing a broker that wasn't a scam I started to make some profit.


----------



## asterix

KILOBRAVO said:


> Become a freelance Internet content writer.
> 
> you aren't writing the coding fr the web pages , you are researching a topic and writing your own article about it, they publish it and you get paid.
> good typing, research and language skills required.


I agree with you.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

asterix said:


> I agree with you.


are you doing that now, or does that sound something you'd look into?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Oh, it can be done. The problem is that any work at home job that actually pays decent money is gonna take some serious brainpower. Which is why you won't find many people actually doing it.

The thought of working from home is very appealing but the reality is that it takes a very intelligent, very skilled, highly motivated and very ambitious type of person to actually make it happen.


----------



## SomeTosser

Teach English online to people in china.


----------



## asterix

KILOBRAVO said:


> are you doing that now, or does that sound something you'd look into?


My friend is a content writer and the main benefit, from my point of view is that he can write when he want's to and doesn't have to sit at the office for the whole day. 
I don't have time for that now, but it's definitely something I would start with if I ever get tired of trading.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts

So, what I know so far from research is, that call center work (even for people with SA), is something you can do but only if you can take the pressure. 

There are also jobs where you can be a Live Chat agent of some sort, without needing to talk on the phone (just do a google search for Live Chat agent jobs). 

Aside from that, everything else fits into the gray area (or "shady" area). That includes Trading, starting an eBay business, Blogging, etc. They are all possible, but take full-time dedication (without pay for several months to a few years) to get the ball rolling before you start making a good income. 

The best thing to do is to look into the first two things I mentioned (call center or live chat jobs), or to look into being a Medical Transcriptionist (most colleges offer that course), and another huge opportunity would be programming from home jobs too. 

OH, and those jobs you find on oDesk, Freelancer, or Upwork, are almost not even worth getting into, unless you are very skilled in the jobs that they post. That's mostly programming, or other related things. It requires alot of patience, and you may not get paid as much as you really should be getting paid. But that's just another possibly opportunity, but is one i avoid. 

Hope this helps others.


----------



## kellydecamp1

asterix said:


> My friend is a content writer and the main benefit, from my point of view is that he can write when he want's to and doesn't have to sit at the office for the whole day.
> I don't have time for that now, but it's definitely something I would start with if I ever get tired of trading.


hi asterix, I see that you have been trading with binary options lately. do you trade with brokers directly or you have experience with binary robots too?

thanks


----------



## asterix

Hi Kelly,

I am trading with brokers for now but I would like to try robots. They can save me some precious time 
Do you have any experience with robots? I heard a lot about automatic trading but was too afraid to try it.


----------



## Nicollewinters1

hi I just saw jour post and I would like to say that I often trade with auto trading robots and they save me a lot of time that I don't have. I paralalelly work in one company so trading and investing with help of binary robot enabled me to have some extra profits. it is not so complicated and you can choose to trade with multiple brokers if you like. 
there are various robots available, some of them are free, some of them are scams, so be careful when choosing one.


----------



## twitchy666

*Job Adverts are false*

or subtly pretentious

This is where everything is going wrong.:crying:

The lure, bait is to gather as many as possible into the coup. chop head off, judge, gut & throw away, scarring their reputation or lazily not caring to tag. Bean counting only.

Big clear choice of 'direct employers only' or hordes of infinite agencies duplicating same, same, same, same, multi-over-touted Fantastic Opportunity!

Direct, you get about 4, tight limits... 50+ years' experience with military background, exquisite elite government knowledge.

Agencies you get 13,000 job adverts. Only one central hub to all agencies let me put not xxx, not abc, not Manager, not project, not java, not python, not C# and so many more to filter strings to thin the splurge of 13,000 nonsense to a hundred, able to see difference to Today or 7 days' zoom after bored of 13,000 duplicates you can get a handful. bit like Estate Agent searching

I got all my jobs this way! now drying up. as I listen to my tumble dryer. all my stuff done in my career seems irrelevant to now. All software pretty new now 2016. All my 2001-2013 too old? need new versions. pretty. same as cars. same colours..? same wheels & engine. some tart painted everything pretty now. t naughty!

me did loads from home on hi-grade T1 leased line net link since 2001. local friend does


----------



## PremiumAcc

Kim Ung-yong said:


> Is anyone here currently working a legitimate online job from the comfort of their own homes? Got any leads, tips, or trustworthy website / info for me? I must have spent 2.5 hours browsing sites in search of real online jobs but most of what I have found appear to be scams or just too good to be true. I do not trust those job offers and they always ask you to send them money before you get started. Please reply soon.


I have one, they always payed me for 1 year, the website is American website and i´m portuguese and they always put my money on my Paypal account. I received money from doing surveys and tasks from this.

Website: http://csl.ink/2LH5


----------



## kellydecamp1

hi asterix, sorry I haven't logged for long time here. I have experience with a few brokers and one robot. But I am not sure what to say here. I have found one website which helped me learn a lot about binary option robot because I didn't had time for manual trading. the site had a lot information about automated trading. If you still haven't started, you can got here and find useful guides. 
hop this helps


----------



## Mick1990LFC

In my spare time I always take part in online surveys to earn money.

Can be a little repetitive & boring at times, but on average I usually earn about £40 a month from them across a few sites.

Not something to do as a working from home job, but nice little extra on the side!


----------



## Nicolas Puygrenier

Mick1990LFC said:


> In my spare time I always take part in online surveys to earn money.
> 
> Can be a little repetitive & boring at times, but on average I usually earn about £40 a month from them across a few sites.
> 
> Not something to do as a working from home job, but nice little extra on the side!


Hi, Surveys won't usually help you to make much money. If it can help, there is a great (recent) book with tons of links on amazon. Its title is: Work From Home: 30+ Remote Jobs to Earn Money With Low Or No Start-Up Costs and this is from David D. Taylor. I believe that it can be downloaded for free of you have a kindle subscription (this might change later), otherwise it's not much anyway.

I hope it helps.:nerd:


----------



## AskingAlexandria

I just want to give some advice here to those trying to make money blogging. It's probably takes the longest time to get a blog earning money, and the only way it worked for me was just simply persistence, and a simple niche. Your blog niche must be something that people will share and give links back to first of all. 

The blog that I had got going to earning $500/month from two ad networks took me 3 1/2 years to build and I just took my time and eventually the money started picking up. Just find something that you can put 30 mins of work into each day and keep updating your blog daily. If you put it behind yourself it will eventually make its way to the forefront if you just keep working on it. A blog with no content and a unmotivated writer doesnt earn anything. 

I've seen people build a 5 figure income from a blog from dedication in about a year or two years and from a niche that is profitable. You must be wise and an interesting writer. Anyways, just saying its possible you guys and if you give up, your blog wont earn anything. It's so worth it, and is a good hobby to write about what you love and earn money from it.


----------



## AskingAlexandria

I forgot to add one more thing. Stay away from those pyramid schemes where they say if you make so many sales you will earn $10,000/month etc. They make money off of you and you most likely wont make anything. They might charge for a PDF that is supposed to help you make sales or what ever and that's always just them making money off of you. My god, i dont know how many people ive seen join these schemes, but its saddening to see it happening all over the internet. Just watch yourself, theres a lot of scams out there.


----------

